# 2007 draft



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i know its too early but it'll be interesting. i've already noticed among some of the more popular sites there is a differance of opinion with guys like kevin durant, josh mcroberts and tiago splitter. who will come out and who will stay(brandon wright,chase budinger) and hopefully greg oden will be healthy and ready to go. feel free to pile on here.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

At this point, I can't help but think that the hype surrounding the potential 2007 class is just that at this point. Hype. It seems that everyone is banking on the idea that all of these high school players are going to realize their potential. Potential can be a dirty word at times. All of the players who have "potential" have the potential to be just as much of a bust as they have of being a superstar. For whatever reason, NBA fans these days fear the known and worship the unknown.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Says the guy who's team has drafted Shelden Williams and Josh Childress in the last 3 years.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

HKF said:


> Says the guy who's team has drafted Shelden Williams and Josh Childress in the last 3 years.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/news/story?page=redraft/2004_v2

Says the guy who's team drafted two of the top 7 players from the 2004 draft, one of which being Josh Childress.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm just glad the Suns have 3 firsts next yr


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Dissonance19 said:


> I'm just glad the Suns have 3 firsts next yr



they get their own and atlanta's(top 3 protected?) what's the other one?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

rainman said:


> they get their own and atlanta's(top 3 protected?) what's the other one?



Pick from Boston which is the Cavs pick (lottery protected, I believe)

Yeah, Hawks pick is top 3 protected.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah, you guys will probaly only end up with your own pick......next year. You have to deal with Isiah Thomas so the picks are unprotected!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sloth said:


> Yeah, you guys will probaly only end up with your own pick......next year. You have to deal with Isiah Thomas so the picks are unprotected!


Nah, how did you figure? If there was no lottery, the Hawks straight up wouldn't be picking in top 3 this past yr, and they can only get better. The Cavs are going to make the playoffs this yr as well. That's 2, plus our own. We'll probably try to make a deal to move up higher from wherever the Hawks pick. Even so, we could still end up with a good player, if it's a deep draft.

I can't believe Knicks did that trade. They could've been that bad without Curry. Then to trade the right to swap next yr. If they're picking really high, why wouldn't you guys swap? Unless, say you don't can you opt it to do it the next yr instead?


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

I remember the draft when we got the next Shaq (Eddy Curry) and next KG (Tyson Chandler).

Hopefully next years draft will be equally as good.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

KB21 said:


> At this point, I can't help but think that the hype surrounding the potential 2007 class is just that at this point. Hype. It seems that everyone is banking on the idea that all of these high school players are going to realize their potential. Potential can be a dirty word at times. All of the players who have "potential" have the potential to be just as much of a bust as they have of being a superstar. For whatever reason, NBA fans these days fear the known and worship the unknown.


The draft is a year away. You have to base any opinions you have on potential. I'm sure any mock drafts you see right now will be way off of the truth. And the people making those mock drafts know that they will be way off with their projections right now. But as of now, if everything goes as it looks like it's going right now, that's what the draft will most likely look like.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

KB21 said:


> All of the players who have "potential" have the potential to be just as much of a bust as they have of being a superstar.


Not true. The top players in a high school class, the ones dubbed "special," have a much higher chance of developing into a star/superstar than do other players. The hit rate was extremely good when only the truly special high school prospects entered the draft. Busts developed when all touted prospects began entering the draft. Still, the number of superstars that have emerged from the players dubbed special is quite telling.

Oden, Durant, Wright are all considered special prospects. It's not a guarantee of greatness, but it certainly means a lot more than "they could as easily bust as become a superstar."


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think Budinger is going to be a badass.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm interested to see if Yi Jianlian (the Chinese Kevin Garnett) actually enters this draft. Draftexpress.com has him included.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

JNice said:


> I think Budinger is going to be a badass.



I hope he stays at Arizona for at least 2 yrs.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dissonance19 said:


> I hope he stays at Arizona for at least 2 yrs.



From what I've seen of him, I doubt it. Outstanding athlete, very good shooter, and just damned good player. From what I've seen ... I'd trade JJ Redick for him right now.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Dissonance19 said:


> I hope he stays at Arizona for at least 2 yrs.


if phoenix were to get a top 5 pick or so(atlanta) think he might opt to play for the suns if they were interested? i think we know what the answer to that one would be.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

JNice said:


> From what I've seen of him, I doubt it. Outstanding athlete, very good shooter, and just damned good player. From what I've seen ... I'd trade JJ Redick for him right now.



Yeah, I said I hope lol. It's more than likely he won't. He wowed me at that all star game, not even with his athleticism which he showed in the dunk contest. Which was pretty amazing in itself. He was robbed too!

I think anyone would trade Redick for him haha.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

rainman said:


> if phoenix were to get a top 5 pick or so(atlanta) think he might opt to play for the suns if they were interested? i think we know what the answer to that one would be.



lol exactly.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

07 class is loaded only if the freshmen enter. and its still too early to judge how they will do.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

i dont think that all the good freshman will enter the draft. there not ready or developed yet and that would just be stupid they could end up like darius washington lol


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Darius Washington wasnt a freshman when he entered the draft. His Freshman year was much better than his soph year too.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

Spencer Hawes is going to be a special player from this class. There is nobody in the NCAA who can use both hands better than Spencer. Has great range on his jumper. Needs some added strength, but what 18 year old doesn't. I could see him working his way into the top 5 in 2007.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The fact that Draftexpress has Josh McRoberts over Thaddeus Young and Kevin Durant speaks volumes. I would never take him over those two. Those guys are game changers.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

HKF said:


> The fact that Draftexpress has Josh McRoberts over Thaddeus Young and Kevin Durant speaks volumes. I would never take him over those two. Those guys are game changers.


Thad Young has the ability, if he can add some muscle, to be a Kobe Bryant/Tracy McGrady type of player. He hustles, has a fluid shot (form looks great) and is super athletic. He has a great crossover and can drive with the best of them. He needs to work on his ball handling under pressure, he might not get the chance at GT because of Javaris being in town. He's supposedly an extremely hard worker too. He's a great student and a great guy, his girlfriend is moving with him to Atlanta (attending a different college).

Don't be surprised if he becomes the best from the class behind Oden.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

KB21 said:


> http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/news/story?page=redraft/2004_v2
> 
> Says the guy who's team drafted two of the top 7 players from the 2004 draft, one of which being Josh Childress.


Aw isn't that cute, he's quoting John Hollinger. How about from now on we just play basketball on paper? Go to his 2005 redo and take a look at the guy at the end. Linas Kleiza. Hollinger seems to make a legitimate case if you forget what Kleiza looks like or that he sucks. Baffled that Kleiza actually became an NBA player I clicked on his name and looked at his stats: 3.5/1.9 in 8 minutes per game. On a team with serious depth problems in the front court. I don't think you quite understand this, he put Linas Kleiza, a guy who played 8 minutes per game this year and likely won't top that any other year of his career, over *RYAN GOMES*!!!

Did you watch any basketball this year? Did you follow the NBA at all? Well then I think you now know why you can't trust John Hollinger ever again. Also, is Ike Diogu a weak defender? I don't think I saw him play all year, but from seeing him in college and with his athleticism, strength, and wingspan I can't imagine he's a bad defender. Oh, but he has .4 blocks per game, so he must be weak.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Ya he's a edit: no masked cursing idiot. He bases it purely on PER rating. Also Klieza over McCants, Gomes, Jack. Its ridiculous.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> The fact that Draftexpress has Josh McRoberts over Thaddeus Young and Kevin Durant speaks volumes. I would never take him over those two. Those guys are game changers.


i think if mcroberts can put it together he could be outstanding but i agree at this time ,durant at least, should go higher.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> I'm interested to see if Yi Jianlian (the Chinese Kevin Garnett) actually enters this draft. Draftexpress.com has him included.


After testing the waters, Jianlian ended up in the 15-20+ range. According to reports, he'd be a good 6th man, and that's it.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Spencer Hawes is going to be a special player from this class. There is nobody in the NCAA who can use both hands better than Spencer. Has great range on his jumper. Needs some added strength, but what 18 year old doesn't. I could see him working his way into the top 5 in 2007.



he just turned 18 so he's still young, needs to get stronger but you're right he's great with both hands. probably going to measure real close to 7ft by the time he comes out. i'm hoping he spends 2 years at uw. i think he would go real high in the 08 draft.


----------



## tripleben2002 (Jul 3, 2006)

The suns pick for next year receieved from the celtics via the cavs is top 10 protected. Don't forget about Joakim Noah next year, he could be a pretty good player in the NBA.


----------

